# selling to schools or banquet facilities



## lindaluz (May 6, 2009)

When I went to highschool in texas the cafeteria would serve enchiladas once every 2 months on the regular school menu. On that day there was'nt an empty seat in the cafeteria. How could I go about trying to offer something like that to the schools here up north. Or is that forbidden territory?
how do banquet facilities handle you offering to supply a certain food item?


----------

